# Oh dear..."What does a vegan celebrity like Alicia Silverstone feed her pets?"



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

*Oh dear..."What does a vegan celebrity like Alicia Silverstone feed her pets?"*

SO....I came across this in the Q&A pet spread of this week's Parade magazine (part of the Washington Post):

*Q: What does a vegan celebrity like Alicia Silverstone feed her pets?*

*A:* "A 100 percent plant based diet," says the actress, 34, who owns two rescue dogs and founded the vegan nutrition site TheKindLife.com. She mixes Dr. Harvey's Canine Health line with protein such as mashed beans or gives them her healthy leftovers. "Since I changed their diet about 10 years ago, they've had no fleas or itchy hot spots," she adds. "Their immune systems got so strong that those things don't bother them anymore."

:doh:


ETA: Of course...I spent all that time typing it out when there is a link online!

Parade - Alicia Silverstone's Dogs Go Vegan


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw that, I was disgusted!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

As a strict vegetarian with some vegan leanings, I do sometimes feel bad about feeding my dog a meat-based diet. But I know that unlike humans, dogs need meat to be healthy, and I would never consider feeding a vegetarian diet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

humans, with a lot of work, can be vegetarians...even vegan..

dogs cannot.

because she's a celebrity of sorts....others will follow like lemmings to the sea.

i'm glad they don't have fleas or hot spots. they also don't have major nutrients.

what interests me, however, is they have been on this diet for ten years and are still alive. no dog has the ability to store anything for ten years....so i have to wonder about this.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have met a few really dense vegetarians that seem to put their nutritional choices on their dogs, too. It's sad. 
BUT, I will say that for the most part, the vegetarians and vegans that I come across are very wiling to feed raw- or at the very least a meat-based diet- because they tend to be very health conscious people who get that while they favor that diet, it is not the healthiest for their dog. The sad thing is that because this is a celebrity, people will follow suit like zombies. That's a shame.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> As a strict vegetarian with some vegan leanings, I do sometimes feel bad about feeding my dog a meat-based diet. But I know that unlike humans, dogs need meat to be healthy, and I would never consider feeding a vegetarian diet.


That is because you are sensible and are 'doing the right thing for your dogs'.
I have a friend who is a vegetarian because she doesn't believe in killing animals for food but does feed her dog a raw meat diet. She is a bit silly sometimes though and thinks that if she feeds her dog chicken frames/necks it will want to eat her live chickens (I think it killed one once)....shouldn't say this but she does have far too many of the damn things flapping about the place.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm also vegetarian and would never dream of forcing Minnie to eat like me!!! I feel so sad for her dogs...


----------



## VaderAider (Jul 31, 2011)

Uh, poor dogs, she's def clueless....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Good one, Vader!

It's times like these that I'm so happy we have so many vegetarian/vegan raw feeders on this forum. THEY'RE the ones who really get it, and aren't trying to make their carnivorous pets suffer because they are uninformed buffoons.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

That really is unfortunate that people will read this and think vegetarian is a great diet for dogs. My son is vegan but feeds his dog Orijen. He wouldn't dream of making his dog eat like he does. And as a pescatarian I haven't cooked meat for years until I started doing some home-cooking for my dogs. I did buy separate cookware for preparing the dog food though so raw meat wouldn't touch any of my regular pans. 

I'm curious wether Silverstone really thinks a meatless diet is good for dogs; or if she knows that meat is ideal for them but thinks not killing animals is the bigger priority.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw that article. It got me looking up vegetarian dog food and I found that site where they would not adopt any cats because cats killed animals. They fed any stray cats vegetarian cat food in order to help them 'evolve to a gentler diet'. 

Kind of left me speechless (and that's not an easy thing to do!)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> That really is unfortunate that people will read this and think vegetarian is a great diet for dogs. My son is vegan but feeds his dog Orijen. He wouldn't dream of making his dog eat like he does. And as a pescatarian I haven't cooked meat for years until I started doing some home-cooking for my dogs. I did buy separate cookware for preparing the dog food though so raw meat wouldn't touch any of my regular pans.
> 
> I'm curious wether Silverstone really thinks a meatless diet is good for dogs; or if she knows that meat is ideal for them but thinks not killing animals is the bigger priority.


i'm curious about that, too...i'm even more curious to know if these are the same dogs she had ten years ago.....and what their health is like besides having no hot spots and fleas.

i respect anyone who can tweak a diet for themselves and remain healthy.

dogs don't have that luxury....they are carnivores....just out of curiousity, i wonder what she feeds them specifically to get the nutrients they need.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> dogs don't have that luxury....they are carnivores....just out of curiousity, i wonder what she feeds them specifically to get the nutrients they need.


Mashed beans! :frown:

There is nothing wrong with choosing to be vegetarian/vegan. I barely eat meat myself...whether you choose it for health or humane reasons, I applaud the idea and the dedication. But there are herbivores, carnivores, omnivores, scavengers, bacteria etc. in nature for a reason...everything is in a balance. Why mash beans for your dogs so they can digest the nutrients when they have the teeth and jaw power to crunch through bones and extract everything they need form raw meat?

The thing that bothered me about the article, was like others have said, that a celebrity is setting this example. I already shake my head every time I see the poor greyhound on our street that's fed a vegetarian diet, and I wonder how many more there are in the world :frown:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm convinced that omnivorous humans could thrive much more easily on a meat-based diet than a vegetable-based one if necessary, let alone carnivorous dogs. If I had to give up either meat or vegetables but wanted the best possible nutrition profile, I'd ditch the veggies. At least when you eat the meat from an herbivore or an omnivore (one that has been pastured and properly fed), you get a lot of the plant-based nutrients second-hand, which in some cases is even better (think Omega-3 from grass in grass fed beef). For dogs, the choice should be even more clear since they have never evolved physiologically to eat vegetable-based foods.

I know, it's a controversial topic. But this is just my opinion after years and years experimenting with diets to solve my health problems. So far, the "more meat, more animal fat, some vegetable/fruit" diet is working better for me than anything I've tried before, including vegetarian, "low fat", and "low carb" diets.

Meanwhile, my lust for Alicia Silverstone has promptly ceased to exist.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

JayJay- I think fruit is a much more natural food source for people than vegetables, especially starchy veggies like potatoes. Most grains obviously aren't a natural food item either.. they require processing to eat. I'd be curious to see how healthy a diet of just meat, fruit, eggs and leafy greens would be. All things you can find in nature that don't require cooking in order to eat...


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I am vegan, so are my rabbits...but my dogs, cats, and lizard are definitely NOT!!! Common sense has to play some sort of role when parenting (fur kids or nonfur kids) - unfortunately, not everyone has that!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor stray cats! 
Incidentally I had one poke its head in my bathroom window this morning... thank goodness the dogs were kenneled!

Wow thats just apalling. Its scary how many people will probably follow her example just because she is a celebrity. Ugh.

I really respect people who can do the veggie/vegan thing correctly for themselves, but I honestly just could not do it. No way could I give up red meat. I get insanely cranky if I do not get meat based protien on a daily basis... I figure if my body wants it that bad there must be something to it. Meals without any animal based protien I can guaruntee I will be hungry again in 15 minutes.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Poor stray cats!
> Incidentally I had one poke its head in my bathroom window this morning... thank goodness the dogs were kenneled!
> 
> Wow thats just apalling. Its scary how many people will probably follow her example just because she is a celebrity. Ugh.
> ...


My vegan 30 yr. old son (who is quite adept in the kitchen) would reply that you're simply not choosing the right foods to replace the meat. Eating a meal comprised of a salad, some fruit and maybe some pasta will not have staying power. Ingredients like lentils, quinoa, beans, avocados, nuts, etc. are all important in providing vegan nutrition and a sense of fullness.

My son is very physically active: camping, hiking, tennis, part-time landscaper and stone worker. So, he needs lots of energy and has researched how to accomplish it.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugh, that's ridiculous.

I'm vegetarian. My rabbits are fed vegan (and now are getting grains cut out, a "raw diet" of sorts), the turtle is fed as an omnivore, the snakes get rats and mice only, the dogs are on prey model raw...I just don't see how my choices should affect their diets.

I'm glad snakes can't survive on a plant-based diet (even cats seem to be able to survive for a bit with supplements)...we don't get stupid people trying to make their snakes vegan.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This is terrible and horrible for the cats. :wacko:

This reminds me of this clip in futurama:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> My vegan 30 yr. old son (who is quite adept in the kitchen) would reply that you're simply not choosing the right foods to replace the meat. Eating a meal comprised of a salad, some fruit and maybe some pasta will not have staying power. Ingredients like lentils, quinoa, beans, avocados, nuts, etc. are all important in providing vegan nutrition and a sense of fullness.
> 
> My son is very physically active: camping, hiking, tennis, part-time landscaper and stone worker. So, he needs lots of energy and has researched how to accomplish it.


I've enjoyed all of those. Still doesn't cut it for me. Maybe my body is just wired differently.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry I know a kibble feeder in the raw section~ But I had read this about her and was totally disgusted by this! She has to instill her values upon her dogs! PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my two cents worth here! But horrifying! These so called~big stars are so into themselves they are chocking us with their stupidness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Kibble feeders are always welcome here wags! This thread probably could have gone in the kibble section too...LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Kibble feeders are always welcome here wags! This thread probably could have gone in the kibble section too...LOL


Wags is welcome anywhere!!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> I've enjoyed all of those. Still doesn't cut it for me. Maybe my body is just wired differently.


Maybe . . . or it might be a matter of a person's digestive system needing a couple of months to readjust. Raw feeders often comment on how there is a progression for a dog adjusting to being raw fed; maybe there's a similar corollary going from meat-based to less or no meat for humans.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Maybe . . . or it might be a matter of a person's digestive system needing a couple of months to readjust. Raw feeders often comment on how there is a progression for a dog adjusting to being raw fed; maybe there's a similar corollary going from meat-based to less or no meat for humans.


i think right down to a molecular level....you are absolutely without a doubt in my heart, right.

when someone smokes and then stops smoking, the adjustment for every system in the body is about three to five years....we might not notice many of them.....but if you've ever stopped smoking, about a year or two after, suddenly food has a different taste....and that's mainly because the taste buds are no longer altered.

bodies have to adapt to everything. from moving to a different climate to eating a different type of food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> Wags is welcome anywhere!!


Hey, speak for yourself. Some of us are fussy you know!

I'm just pulling your left one Wagsy!

Alicia Silverstone has gone way, way down in my estimation. How can anyone be so stupid and so selfish?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know someone who feeds her dog vegan. They actually make a dry dog food. But then again, she also feeds her dog grapes, even though she knows they are dangerous to feed a dog. He likes them frozen, you know.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

A friend feeds her dog vegetarian kibble. So, I always make sure I've got a pocket full of dried lamb lung treats, or Orijen cat kibble, or plain dried tripe. Whenever she sees me down the street she starts this high pitched howling. She loves me! (uh, I mean the dog).
I've tried everything to get the owner to change the pup over to Orijen, but it's like pushing shxt uphill.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know someone who feeds her dog vegan. They actually make a dry dog food. But then again, she also feeds her dog grapes, even though she knows they are dangerous to feed a dog. He likes them frozen, you know.


I saw the ad for that kibble. I think HumaneWatch posted it with a youtube video of the short lived cartoon that has a vegan fed dog in it. He dreams of meat and sees meat everywhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I found it much sooner than I thought I would. I was trying to find the video but came across HumaneWatch's article about it. Scroll down to see the video.

Is Vegan Kibble a Form of Animal Cruelty? | HumaneWatch


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> That really is unfortunate that people will read this and think vegetarian is a great diet for dogs. My son is vegan but feeds his dog Orijen. He wouldn't dream of making his dog eat like he does. And as a pescatarian I haven't cooked meat for years until I started doing some home-cooking for my dogs. I did buy separate cookware for preparing the dog food though so raw meat wouldn't touch any of my regular pans.
> 
> I'm curious wether Silverstone really thinks a meatless diet is good for dogs; or if she knows that meat is ideal for them but thinks not killing animals is the bigger priority.


Unfortunately, she may really think that the vegan diet is good for the dog. If she keeps the pets, she should at least figure out what is good for them.

Lots of my vegan friends understand that dogs need meat, and they feed food that they require.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Unfortunately Alicia Silverstone is not the leader in this vegan feeding of dogs. When I lived in Seattle, (tons of vegetarians and vegans there), I would be scolded...SCOLDED...by strangers who stated that they were vegetarians and how DARE I feed my dog anything with animal products. I, according to them, do NOT love animals, as I claim, because I was sick, a degenerate, uneducated and cruel for feeding my dog food with meat or meat by products. How on earth could I feed an animal other animals and then turn around and claim I love animals. Not possible! 

I left Seattle 8 years ago...this has been going on for over a decade. 

I don't have anything positive to say about anyone who does this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Unfortunately Alicia Silverstone is not the leader in this vegan feeding of dogs. When I lived in Seattle, (tons of vegetarians and vegans there), I would be scolded...SCOLDED...by strangers who stated that they were vegetarians and how DARE I feed my dog anything with animal products. I, according to them, do NOT love animals, as I claim, because I was sick, a degenerate, uneducated and cruel for feeding my dog food with meat or meat by products. How on earth could I feed an animal other animals and then turn around and claim I love animals. Not possible!
> 
> I left Seattle 8 years ago...this has been going on for over a decade.
> 
> I don't have anything positive to say about anyone who does this.


not to defend seattle, per se, as i am a transplant here...and yes, there are many vegans and vegetarians of all shapes and sizes...

seattle is also known for its love of animals..i think we even made a list of places where per capita there are more dog owners than anywhere else....top ten, not number one, i think...i'd have to look at it.

we are very much a dog state..

and, whilst raw is not the standard, just this forum has plenty of washington people on it...

whilst i'm not saying you didn't hear this....i will say i've never heard this except from the old ladies where i live as they watch me divvy up venison and the blood is running out of my garage.

as to vegans and vegetarians...there are quite a few....and no one has ever thrown blood on me, physically or metaphorically...as they would have done in philly 

where do you live in seattle? i will avoid that place...for sher.

just as an aside...we did outlaw bestiality.... recently, i admit....but still.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll tell you exactly where...First Hill, Capitol Hill, Queen Anne Hill. At Safeway, QFC, at the vets office. They were not little old ladies, they were people my age, (at the time), or maybe a little older. I was told I did not love my own dog. I was told I was cruel. I was told I do not love animals. I was called "heartless b*tch" by someone one time. 

I NEVER initiated these conversations. I was minding my own dang business when someone decided that they needed to pipe in with their two useless cents. The only thing I ever said to them in reply is, "You have got to be kidding me" complete with the look on my face that said the same.

If someone wishes to choose a vegetarian or vegan lifestyle, that's fine with me. It doesn't affect me in any way, why would it bother me? But to charge up to a stranger who is looking at pet food in the store, and tell them that they are cruel for feeding their dogs anything with "other animals" in it, tends to get my hackles up. 

I WISH I had been MORE educated at the time about raw and feeding raw and then really laid in to them with scientific facts but while I may have been feeding crap kibble, at least I wasn't feeding them veggies as their entire diet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I'll tell you exactly where...First Hill, Capitol Hill, Queen Anne Hill. At Safeway, QFC, at the vets office. They were not little old ladies, they were people my age, (at the time), or maybe a little older. I was told I did not love my own dog. I was told I was cruel. I was told I do not love animals. I was called "heartless b*tch" by someone one time.
> 
> I NEVER initiated these conversations. I was minding my own dang business when someone decided that they needed to pipe in with their two useless cents. The only thing I ever said to them in reply is, "You have got to be kidding me" complete with the look on my face that said the same.
> 
> ...


generally little old ladies eat some meat, mostly chicken and fish, tho 

that's just wrong....what happened to you....

the seattle i know is very polite and would step over you delicately and tell you to have a nice day whilst you're bleeding to death.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I'll tell you exactly where...First Hill, Capitol Hill, Queen Anne Hill. At Safeway, QFC, at the vets office. They were not little old ladies, they were people my age, (at the time), or maybe a little older. I was told I did not love my own dog. I was told I was cruel. I was told I do not love animals. I was called "heartless b*tch" by someone one time.


That is terrible what happened to you, some people are just looking for anything to bully a person.

When people try to do something like this to me I tell them how some years ago I watched in the discovery channel a documental of how people planted a blueberry field in a country of africa (there was another documental of corn and wheat) but for that they destroyed a big portion of a natural forest were traveling elephants came to eat in the past, but now that the forest is gone the elephants stared eating the blueberries and the people got angry and stared to kill the elephants but the elephants were mad when they were killing their familly and they stared to destroy the huts were the people lived and even killed people, a war of elephants and humans and all 'cause of blueberries. 

When I tell people of this, they get mad because they know its true.


----------

